# Hello, name's Nathan, nice to meet you :)



## fivestar (Aug 6, 2004)

Hello cat lovers. As you can tell from the topic my name is Nathan. I'm new here, but I am loving it so far. So good to be able to find people with similar interests. Well anyway, I'm 22 years old and live in Georgia. I'm currently in college at the University of West Georgia and my major is pre-veterinary biology. Of course, having a major like pre-vet, I love animals. I have recently rescued a 4 week old kitten that I now call Penelope, I also have a pug named Mac and he is 2 years old. I also have a beta fish that is currently not named. At my mom's house in North Georgia we have another Cat (I think she is nine) and her name is Zero. We have a poodle named Abu, a chinchilla named Chino and my other fish which also has no name. When I'm not taking care of my babies or in class I'm either working or playing on the computer. I don't really have too much time for much else. Anyway, that's enough about me. I look forward to getting to know some of you.


----------



## jonsgirl (Nov 7, 2003)

Welcome to Catforum!! We love pictures here, so your next post better have pics in it! hehe.... 8)


----------



## Lori (Jun 8, 2003)

Welcome to the forum, Nathan!


----------



## kitkat (Sep 22, 2003)

Welcome to the forum Nathan. I hope to see some pictures soon too :lol:


----------



## CyberPet (May 12, 2004)

Nice to meet you! You are most welcome and I hope you have time for the forum. Sounds like you're mighty busy with your studies. But it sounds like lots of fun!


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Hi, Nathan! Nice to meet you! We have another Penelope and another Zero here, so you should feel right at home. I'm sure you'll enjoy the forum.


----------



## fivestar (Aug 6, 2004)

Hey thanks everyone for the warm welcome. 
Soooo pictures huh? I added some to the pictures forum already, but since many of you asked here I will put them here  Hope you enjoy these pictures as much as I enjoy taking them









Penelope size contrast with Mac









Zero at my mom's









Mac in the bath 

I will post more soon, I love pictures


----------



## RarePuss (Jun 16, 2004)

Welcome  It's always nice to have a vet or anybody in the 'pet' profession on the forums. Awesome pictures, you seem to have a real love for animals


----------



## Mike (Jan 27, 2004)

Hi Nathan and welcome to the Cat Forum!

Peace,
Mike


----------



## MA (Mar 30, 2004)

I'm a little late in my welcome salutations. Love the pictures and good luck in school on your veterinary studies. You certainly have the main requirement - love of animals.

Again welcome.


----------



## Bean (Mar 10, 2003)

Welcome - we need more guys!


----------

